# a little night ride



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

a little night ride literally lol tie rod went again, catvos will be making me new ones on monday!! this is from jrpros gopro forgot to take mine


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Hate it when that happens. Looks like yall were having a nice time otherwise.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Didnt look much like a street in that pond. Pretty cool spot that sucks about the tie rod. I love night rides.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Night rides are the best! There wasn't much good ridable area though, it's been torn up and water is down a lot


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Night rides are my favorite. Sucks about the tie rod but at least thats all it was


----------



## zedlep (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice... Good to no the gopro does ok in the dark i havnt tried mine in the dark yet


----------

